# Is Macbeth a good starting point



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

to Verdi? 

I've readed a lot about him and no source mentioned Macbeth as one of most important or finest works. But for now, it's the only one thing I have. Is it a good thing to start with Macbeth or should I get something else?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Why not? You could probably find his Requiem rather easy though, and that is a pretty well put together work.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've heard the Requiem. But this is not "real" Verdi. I mean opera Verdi.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Otello and La Traviata might be a somewhat better choice. Though if you say you already have Macbeth then why not listen to it? It's not like the guy wrote bad operas


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I would pretty much agree with the idea that you probably can't go wrong with where you start with Verdi, and if at first you don't get a great impression, that doesn't mean you can't try with something else!

Personally, I would choose something based on _literature_ that I know well or love (i.e. _La Traviata_ is based on _La Dame aux Camelias_, while _Otello_ and _Macbeth_ are obviously Shakespeare). Given the fact that _Macbeth_ is already a fantastic play (and one of which I know the plot inside out), I would have no qualms about starting there, regardless of others' impressions of the music


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tanks for encouraging me. I've just finished listening. Now me has a lot lofe for Verdi.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

_Lady_ Macbeth, maybe... hehe


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Aramis said:


> I've heard the Requiem. But this is not "real" Verdi. I mean opera Verdi.


I've heard it said that the Requiem is Verdi's greatest opera.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Macbeth is pretty good, but in my op, Verdi's masterpiece is Rigoletto. 

It's intense, very "musical", has a superb story (it makes sense for the most part, has rape, murders, curses, revenge -- what's not to like?), and the finale is probably the most dramatic in all opera (at least in the top 5). 

There are also plenty of excellent full length CD set recordings available. I'd recommend the Georg Solti RCA recording. And if you can lay hands on it via rental or internet, I highly recommend the new Met DVD production, with the story line set in 60s mob-ruled Las Vegas. Sometimes re-sets work, sometimes not. Here, it did.


----------

